# Need Advice Regarding Waterproof Labels



## Jersey Girl (Jan 5, 2021)

I’m thinking about switching to waterproof labels.  Right now I shrink wrap my soap and print a front and back label with an inkjet printer. They run if they get wet which looks terrible. What are my affordable  options?  Any advice is appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Misschief (Jan 5, 2021)

OnlineLabels.com


----------



## violets2217 (Jan 5, 2021)

Misschief said:


> OnlineLabels.com


That’s where I get my waterproof label sheets!


----------



## Vicki C (Jan 5, 2021)

That’s a good tip and I’m going to check it out - another avenue to consider; I finally bought a laser printer - what a huge improvement. No more expensive inkjet cartridges, clearer printing, better overall. They have come down quite a bit in price. I am still on the “starter” cartridges after about a year (not tons of printing, but still).


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 5, 2021)

I buy a cheap labels on amazon that is not as sticky as Avery label stock and put my labels inside my shrink wrap. Waterproof labels are just too expensive for labeling soap, also there are no waterproof labels for inkjet, unless that has changed. Otherwise have stickers made from a print company, like Custom Label Printing – Printed Labels & Stickers by MaverickLabel.com if you do not change your ingredients often.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Jan 5, 2021)

cmzaha said:


> I buy a cheap labels on amazon that is not as sticky as Avery label stock and put my labels inside my shrink wrap. Waterproof labels are just too expensive for labeling soap, also there are no waterproof labels for inkjet, unless that has changed. Otherwise have stickers made from a print company, like Custom Label Printing – Printed Labels & Stickers by MaverickLabel.com if you do not change your ingredients often.



Thats what I’m realizing. The waterproof labels are crazy expensive. I do have more recipes than I should, so having them printed isn’t realistic right now. I may have to try this but I worry about the label sticking to the soap or the color transferring.


----------



## HoneyBelleHill (Jan 5, 2021)

I find that laser printed labels don't run, even if they aren't waterproof.  They used to make waterproof inkjet labels, but I didn't think they printed very crisply.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Jan 5, 2021)

HoneyBelleHill said:


> I find that laser printed labels don't run, even if they aren't waterproof.  They used to make waterproof inkjet labels, but I didn't think they printed very crisply.



Thats good to know. I’m looking into buying a laser printer. Can I ask if you have a recommendation for a good one that is affordable?


----------



## Vicki C (Jan 5, 2021)

Jersey Girl said:


> Thats good to know. I’m looking into buying a laser printer. Can I ask if you have a recommendation for a good one that is affordable?


I am def not an expert, I tend to just read as many reviews as I can and then pick the best / cheapest option. This is what I have. Brother HL-L3270CDW Laser Review
this was a couple years ago (I think?) so there are probably other options now. Inkjet printers are cheap, much cheaper than this, but they rope you in so you have to keep buying those dastardly cartridges. I think I paid $250.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 5, 2021)

Jersey Girl said:


> Thats what I’m realizing. The waterproof labels are crazy expensive. I do have more recipes than I should, so having them printed isn’t realistic right now. I may have to try this but I worry about the label sticking to the soap or the color transferring.


Avery Labels will stick over time, but my customers never complained. They would peel off what they could and the rest of the label would wash off. In many years of selling hundreds of soaps, I never had a complaint. After I found these labels I discovered the glue was not as good as Avery and did not stick as well, plus they are cheap and actually aligned better in my Epson Tank inkjet printer than the Avery labels. No, the ink never transferred. I used Avery Waterproof in my laser printer for lotion, lip balm, and deodorant tube labels.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Jan 5, 2021)

cmzaha said:


> Avery Labels will stick over time, but my customers never complained. They would peel off what they could and the rest of the label would wash off. In many years of selling hundreds of soaps, I never had a complaint. After I found these labels I discovered the glue was not as good as Avery and did not stick as well, plus they are cheap and actually aligned better in my Epson Tank inkjet printer than the Avery labels. No, the ink never transferred. I used Avery Waterproof in my laser printer for lotion, lip balm, and deodorant tube labels.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Thank you. I’m going to try and find them on eBay and give them a go. ]
> ...


----------



## Jersey Girl (Jan 5, 2021)

cmzaha said:


> Avery Labels will stick over time, but my customers never complained. They would peel off what they could and the rest of the label would wash off. In many years of selling hundreds of soaps, I never had a complaint. After I found these labels I discovered the glue was not as good as Avery and did not stick as well, plus they are cheap and actually aligned better in my Epson Tank inkjet printer than the Avery labels. No, the ink never transferred. I used Avery Waterproof in my laser printer for lotion, lip balm, and deodorant tube labels.



Are these the ones you use?








						Milcoast Matte Adhesive 1-1/2" x 2-1/2" Oval Labels - 450 Labels (25 Sheets)  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Milcoast Matte Adhesive 1-1/2" x 2-1/2" Oval Labels - 450 Labels (25 Sheets) at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 5, 2021)

I am sorry did I not post what I use. Here is the link https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B075FLH3QP/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
I only use 2x4 labels. 
I use an Epson Injet tank printer and I love it, the ink lasts forever. I have had mine for at least 2 yrs and refilled my tanks once and I have printed a lot of labels. As I have mentioned I used my OKI laser for the waterproof labels when printing lotion bottle labels.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Jan 5, 2021)

cmzaha said:


> I am sorry did I not post what I use. Here is the link https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B075FLH3QP/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> I only use 2x4 labels.
> I use an Epson Injet tank printer and I love it, the ink lasts forever. I have had mine for at least 2 yrs and refilled my tanks once and I have printed a lot of labels. As I have mentioned I used my OKI laser for the waterproof labels when printing lotion bottle labels.



Thank you. Yeah...I need to find a better option for a printer than what I have. Mine is an HP inkjet and is going through ridiculous amounts of expensive ink.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 5, 2021)

Jersey Girl said:


> Thank you. Yeah...I need to find a better option for a printer than what I have. Mine is an HP inkjet and is going through ridiculous amounts of expensive ink.


Epson Tanks are fantastic. Mine came with a set of refills when I purchased it and I have not even used them up yet. I do know I went through one box of the labels I posted along with all my other printing. My daughter purchased an Epson Tanks last year and she loves hers too.


----------



## gardengeek (Jan 5, 2021)

@cmzaha Can I ask what model printer you have? I'm seriously thinking of replacing my Epson WorkForce 545. It's been limping along for a while now. Thanks.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 5, 2021)

Like I mentioned I have had mine for awhile, it is the ET-3750, my daughters is a model or so up. Mine works like a champ.


----------



## gardengeek (Jan 5, 2021)

cmzaha said:


> Like I mentioned I have had mine for awhile, it is the ET-3750, my daughters is a model or so up. Mine works like a champ.


Thank you. I'm going to search it up!


----------



## HoneyBelleHill (Jan 5, 2021)

Jersey Girl said:


> Thats good to know. I’m looking into buying a laser printer. Can I ask if you have a recommendation for a good one that is affordable?


Sadly, no.  We just determined today that my old Dell will need to be replaced     It seems like the lower priced ones have some icky reviews, so I'm looking for recommendations, too!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jan 6, 2021)

I use *Inkjet Waterproof Labels* from Elements Bath & Body in CO. What I like most is the variety of sizes available and that you can order a few sheets or a lot. The 1.8" X 1.8" squares for lip balms are perfect. I have an EPSON inkjet printer. The labels stand up through several washings in the dishwater -- good as new. (Yes. I reuse my personal lotions & potions containers over and over and over again. )


----------



## glendam (Jan 8, 2021)

I use neato waterproof labels, and it has worked with my inkjet printer.   I only used them in lotion bottles or spray bottles though, and I have to cut them to size.  My packaged soap does not usually get wet, so I do not need it for that.  I suppose if I did outdoor shows where it would get exposed to the elements then I would have to use that too, it is kind of pricey.  ($14 for 10 pages last I check).  Probably buying them in bulk would be better.


----------



## amd (Jan 8, 2021)

I use waterproof labels from onlinelabels, with a Canon inkjet printer. They aren't fully waterproof - it's actually kind of weird. I use a light gray graphic (shiplap boards) for my label background with black text. The background disappears after it gets wet a few times, but the text stays intact, although it does blur a bit - but it doesn't run or smear. I use the labels on my sugar scrub (or I did before I invested in vinyl labels from printrunner) but still use on my face scrub. Our jars live in the shower, the face scrub has been in there for a year, so it's constantly getting wet with 3 of us using that shower daily. I figure the text is going to wash off as much as it is going to at this point, and it's still legible.


----------



## earlene (Jan 14, 2021)

I started putting the label on first and then the shrink wrap; no smear of the inkjet print that way.  My labels are printed on printer paper and not sticky labels, so I think it tends to set into the paper better anyway.

There are also sprays to 'set' the ink, but not sure if I'd like that option myself and I've never tried it so I don't really know how well it works.


----------



## SeattleMartin (Jan 18, 2021)

We use these labels from onlinelabels.com
And a Brother Laser Printer

I believe it is due to the laser printing that our labels never run, even on the standard, matte label paper.

Not sure if this will help, but it has been my experience.


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Jan 19, 2021)

If your labels are no more than 2” on one side, you could consider a thermal printer. Brother has a Zink model I’ve been looking at. I have an HP 255 - great printer, toner is expensive but lasts forever (like 2k-3k pages per cartridge for the X) an an HP 7525. I also use to run a continuous ink system in my one Epson. I have an ecotank for my other business that runs different ink but I’m going to get another one I think to replace the 7525 - ink is just so expensive! 

I also use labels from online labels but I use Kraft and a mix of the laser and inkjet and I’ve never noticed running.


----------



## JackofallShaves (Feb 3, 2021)

I use Kraft labels from Online Labels and then stick a clear glossy label on top to make them waterproof. I have been thinking about buying a laser printer, I find the print with the inkjet is not as crisp.


----------



## dibbles (Feb 3, 2021)

I order from Labels by the Sheet. I've had good luck with the water resistant labels.  2 x 2 Square PREMIUM Water-Resistant White Inkjet Label Sheet

We recently had to get a new printer, and decided to get a laser printer. We don't need to use color very often, so went with this one Canon MF113w AIO Wireless Laser Printer - Office Depot We've only had it a couple of months, but so far it's working well. I like that it is wireless more than I thought I would.


----------



## The Park Bench (Feb 3, 2021)

Vicki C said:


> I am def not an expert, I tend to just read as many reviews as I can and then pick the best / cheapest option. This is what I have. Brother HL-L3270CDW Laser Review
> this was a couple years ago (I think?) so there are probably other options now. Inkjet printers are cheap, much cheaper than this, but they rope you in so you have to keep buying those dastardly cartridges. I think I paid $250.


I have the same one!


----------

